# UPP Twin turbo kit



## Goat Head (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi has anyone on here installed the upp twin turbo kit for the GTO? I know its a very new system but I was just curious if its performence gains. Thanks


----------



## Powered By V8 (Nov 16, 2010)

i know there's at least 1 guy on ls1gto that ordered the kit. dunno when he plans to install it though. i'm waiting for dyno results...should be interesting! I watched the whole UPP how-to installation video, looks like a pretty decent kit. only time will tell lol


----------

